# Amick Res.



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Has anyone ever fished Amick Res.in Galion out of a boat before? I tried it there one day last week for walleye,and I didn't get any walleye's,but I did manage to catch a few largemouth's.I found it to be extremely weedy,and not the usual deep water common to upgrounds.I did mark a couple of deeper holes around 20'deep,but most of it was pretty shallow.I'm not even sure if it still holds walleye,I know they used to be in there years ago.I've caught walleye there and over in Powers casting jigs at night from the shore.I was just curious to see if anyone else had fished it from a boat.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, I won't comment about the Saugeye     BUT.......I live about 3 mins from there, and fish it on a regular basis. The lake used to have water in the 30' range, but with siltation from the decaying weeds over the years, the deepest spot is now 24'. The weedmat in there is odd. Especially when you are ice fishing. After you drill your hole, you have to drop down a large treble hook and start ripping up weeds, making a "hole" through the mat. What you were marking at 17' has now become 20', and the fish are cruising under those weeds. The black crappies and perch are TREMENDOUS in size there (Blacks in the 17-19" range (IF y ou can find them.......have been trying for the past 5 years with no luck) and perch in the 15-16" range. White crappies average around 12", some smaller, some up to 15". 

The state accidently stocked 50,000 Largemouth fingerlings in there. They were meant for Powers Reservoir, but while they were dumping them in, I was talking with the DNR guy. He kept referring to Powers Reservoir, and I was like "you do know this is Amicks Reservoir" and he just looked at me, and looked at his partner. LOL. SOOO........an already fantastic largemouth fishery was just boosted with another 50,000. Quite a few people have been keeping the 12" fish, so I'm sure there's not 50,000 of the smaller ones in there now. My buddy that I fish with out there got a 9.2lb female on the pre-spawn this past spring. We normally get a few in the 8lb range each spring, but this was the 1st one to tip 9lbs. Most fish in the spring average around 5-6 lbs, and 20 fish days of that size are not uncommon if you fish the right areas and techniques. But.......it takes some work. We have a combined total of 35 years fishing for bass out there.........and have a good method worked out. Just have to think outside of the box sometimes

As for the bluegills.......the smaller bass have done a number on the bluegill population, which is good. There used to be a TON of smaller stunted bluegills (fish in the 4" range with eyes the size of dimes!!!!) but not any longer. Most of the gills you catch now are of decent eater size, and some slabs. 

Cattin' in there is really good. The fish average around 3 or 4 lbs, and taste GREAT coming from that clear water. The East bank is great this time of year for cats. 

The DNR just did a test shocking of the lake about 2 weeks ago. I'm going to contact the Crawford County wildlife officer to see what the results were. They do that to see what they need to stock. I did notice some grass carp in there last spring. Not sure if the state stocked them or if someone dumped them in there. Hoping to hook up with one of those pigs sometime down the road


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

So is this owned by the City? I have never heard of this lake. More details on location please. Tpet....were you refering to 9.2lb carp or Largemouth  50,000 largemouth sounds like a incredulous figuer


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

LM Newbreed. LM


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I want in!!!

Is this lake private?


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Where is this place?? Would love to try it out!!


----------



## tank68 (Mar 31, 2005)

When you are in Crawford county stop by Bucyrus. Last spring the dumped alot of the saugeye in the riley reservoir, I caught my fare share of them last fall ranging aroung 8" (threw them back). This year and especailly next year they well be good eating size


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I have fished it a lot from a boat. Very difficult fishing though. Nice bass and extemely clear water. I always had a tough time fishing it but when they were biting the fishing was great. 

shawn, Do you know if there are carp in there. All the other species are large so If you could find a place with few weeds, which would be difficult I would think there would be some nice size carp in there. I know aman's reserviour had some very nice size carp especially in the upper part. I just never fished for them when I used to live 3 min. from there.

Marc


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

if you would share any tips for bass fishing at amicks i would greatly appreciate it i am having a tough time


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

jason_0545 said:


> if you would share any tips for bass fishing at amicks i would greatly appreciate it i am having a tough time


today at amicks resevoir in galion ohio i caught 2 5-6 lb lm and 4 smallers ones off of the shore


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Good job Jason!


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

View image in gallery​


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Fun to hear the talk about Amicks an Amans Res, I moved out of Galion when I was in the 6th Grade. My brother an some of his friend an me taggin along use to sneak into amicks before it opened to the public, wow was that water ever clear and we did pretty good on the fishing.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm going to try and head out there this week sometime and try my luck at bass. Never really went for them exclusively so I doubt I'll have much luck. Probably try some of my smaller cranks/jerks and a spinnerbait or two.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

17-19 inch black crappie????? Ill have to see a picture of one out of there first...
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i have caught bass there on spinners before and right there is a pic of a 15 incher from the top res


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Burks said:


> I'm going to try and head out there this week sometime and try my luck at bass. Never really went for them exclusively so I doubt I'll have much luck. Probably try some of my smaller cranks/jerks and a spinnerbait or two.


if you are goin to go there to the top res i would make sure you have something you can fish through dense seaweed type stuff i was there today on shore and walked around most of it and i didnt really find too many spots where there wasnt if you find something to fish through there id like a little help man appreciate it good luck hope this is of some help


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Any luck at the lower res? Not Powers but Amann I think it is called?


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i was having decent success in the creek that flows from the lower res under the bridge on 598 catching smaller to med size bass with some 9-12 in crappie but that all went south when the heat came havent been to the lower one in a while bc ive had no problem finding bigger fish at the top prolly will hit up that creek decently soon tho


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Went out there for about two hours today and managed a single 12-14" bass on a 3/8oz bucktail in firetiger.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Burks said:


> Went out there for about two hours today and managed a single 12-14" bass on a 3/8oz bucktail in firetiger.


lol man i have been catching smaller ones about 4-6 fish in a day on mostly a firetiger crank hey man did you happen to see a guy in a redsox hat on the side furthest away from the street


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

jason_0545 said:


> lol man i have been catching smaller ones about 4-6 fish in a day on mostly a firetiger crank hey man did you happen to see a guy in a redsox hat on the side furthest away from the street


I did. Was that you that asked what time it was? If it was, the guy that told you the time with his cell phone was me.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Burks said:


> I did. Was that you that asked what time it was? If it was, the guy that told you the time with his cell phone was me.


yeah man i thought so lol yeah i caught 4 that day but none bigger then the one you got ive been having decent luck there lately has been a tad slow but a few a day isnt bad


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm ok with fishing there. It takes like 5-8 minutes to get there from my house in Crestline. I would have stayed longer but glad I didn't! Toasted my neck and ears. Sunscreen......have to remember that next time......


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

im hitting it up tomorrow let ya know today i got skunked there my buddy caught 2 lil guys


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Took the boat over Sat. Caught 11. My buddy caught 12. Most were small. Did manage a couple 3 1/2-4 lbrs.


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

take 71 north bout 35 miles north of 270. there will be a sign for mt gilead or galion. go west bout 20 miles. i believe its route 62. amons res is bout 1 mile or so b4 u get to galion. there will be a golf course on north side of roag just b4 amons which is on left or south side of highway. i live in pataskala now to but grew up in galion and fished there when i was a kid


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

FishJunky said:


> Where is this place?? Would love to try it out!!


woops to be more exact dont wanna get ya lost...go 71 north to exit 140 and take route 61 not route 62...did a typo on da route first time. forgive me im from pataskala lol


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

fritobandav said:


> woops to be more exact dont wanna get ya lost...go 71 north to exit 140 and take route 61 not route 62...did a typo on da route first time. forgive me im from pataskala lol


if you have to go that far especially if you have a boat go to clearfork but if not shore acess at clearfork is tough. clearfork and amicks/amaans res are about 15 min apart 20 max clearfork is a bigger res with good lms and there is also musky


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

caught 5 only 4 small ones but one decent maybe 3 1/2 lb


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tornichio said:


> I have fished it a lot from a boat. Very difficult fishing though. Nice bass and extemely clear water. I always had a tough time fishing it but when they were biting the fishing was great.
> 
> shawn, Do you know if there are carp in there. All the other species are large so If you could find a place with few weeds, which would be difficult I would think there would be some nice size carp in there. I know aman's reserviour had some very nice size carp especially in the upper part. I just never fished for them when I used to live 3 min. from there.
> 
> Marc


hey man i know for sure there is carp there i see them all the time


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Went out early today and got skunked by the bass.

Switched over to my ultra light and had a blast with the bluegill.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

jason_0545 said:


> View image in gallery​


Very nice Black crappie, Slab that big is definitely Fish Ohio Award worthy.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

tpet96 said:


> Well, I won't comment about the Saugeye     BUT.......I live about 3 mins from there, and fish it on a regular basis. The lake used to have water in the 30' range, but with siltation from the decaying weeds over the years, the deepest spot is now 24'. The weedmat in there is odd. Especially when you are ice fishing. After you drill your hole, you have to drop down a large treble hook and start ripping up weeds, making a "hole" through the mat. What you were marking at 17' has now become 20', and the fish are cruising under those weeds. The black crappies and perch are TREMENDOUS in size there (Blacks in the 17-19" range (IF y ou can find them.......have been trying for the past 5 years with no luck) and perch in the 15-16" range. White crappies average around 12", some smaller, some up to 15".
> 
> The state accidently stocked 50,000 Largemouth fingerlings in there. They were meant for Powers Reservoir, but while they were dumping them in, I was talking with the DNR guy. He kept referring to Powers Reservoir, and I was like "you do know this is Amicks Reservoir" and he just looked at me, and looked at his partner. LOL. SOOO........an already fantastic largemouth fishery was just boosted with another 50,000. Quite a few people have been keeping the 12" fish, so I'm sure there's not 50,000 of the smaller ones in there now. My buddy that I fish with out there got a 9.2lb female on the pre-spawn this past spring. We normally get a few in the 8lb range each spring, but this was the 1st one to tip 9lbs. Most fish in the spring average around 5-6 lbs, and 20 fish days of that size are not uncommon if you fish the right areas and techniques. But.......it takes some work. We have a combined total of 35 years fishing for bass out there.........and have a good method worked out. Just have to think outside of the box sometimes
> 
> ...


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

tpet96 said:


> Well, I won't comment about the Saugeye     BUT.......I live about 3 mins from there, and fish it on a regular basis. The lake used to have water in the 30' range, but with siltation from the decaying weeds over the years, the deepest spot is now 24'. The weedmat in there is odd. Especially when you are ice fishing. After you drill your hole, you have to drop down a large treble hook and start ripping up weeds, making a "hole" through the mat. What you were marking at 17' has now become 20', and the fish are cruising under those weeds. The black crappies and perch are TREMENDOUS in size there (Blacks in the 17-19" range (IF y ou can find them.......have been trying for the past 5 years with no luck) and perch in the 15-16" range. White crappies average around 12", some smaller, some up to 15".
> 
> The state accidently stocked 50,000 Largemouth fingerlings in there. They were meant for Powers Reservoir, but while they were dumping them in, I was talking with the DNR guy. He kept referring to Powers Reservoir, and I was like "you do know this is Amicks Reservoir" and he just looked at me, and looked at his partner. LOL. SOOO........an already fantastic largemouth fishery was just boosted with another 50,000. Quite a few people have been keeping the 12" fish, so I'm sure there's not 50,000 of the smaller ones in there now. My buddy that I fish with out there got a 9.2lb female on the pre-spawn this past spring. We normally get a few in the 8lb range each spring, but this was the 1st one to tip 9lbs. Most fish in the spring average around 5-6 lbs, and 20 fish days of that size are not uncommon if you fish the right areas and techniques. But.......it takes some work. We have a combined total of 35 years fishing for bass out there.........and have a good method worked out. Just have to think outside of the box sometimes
> dude you shouldn't have advertise 8 and 9 lb bass coming from there, their will be a line at the ramp a month from now, social media destroys small lakes like this, bummer
> ...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol original post is from 2011.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I searched and searched last year for info/tips on Amick and find a few bass reports but that was it. Managed to catch a bunch of 6-8" catfish but that was it. If someone is killing the saugeye out there they are keeping it tight lipped.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol original post is from 2011.


Just seen that open foot insert mouth


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

If you know when and where to fish, Amick's can produce nice eating size bluegill, crappie, LMB and channel cats. Spring to Mid summer I do well on gills up to 8" and crappie to 14". Always get a few channels mixed in. Also get the occasional perch. Typically using tiny jig under bobber tipped with gulp minnow or fry.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol original post is from 2011.


Actually 2004....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jamesbalog said:


> Actually 2004....


Lol dang,been resurrected a few times....


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

tpet96 said:


> Well, I won't comment about the Saugeye     BUT.......I live about 3 mins from there, and fish it on a regular basis. The lake used to have water in the 30' range, but with siltation from the decaying weeds over the years, the deepest spot is now 24'. The weedmat in there is odd. Especially when you are ice fishing. After you drill your hole, you have to drop down a large treble hook and start ripping up weeds, making a "hole" through the mat. What you were marking at 17' has now become 20', and the fish are cruising under those weeds. The black crappies and perch are TREMENDOUS in size there (Blacks in the 17-19" range (IF y ou can find them.......have been trying for the past 5 years with no luck) and perch in the 15-16" range. White crappies average around 12", some smaller, some up to 15".
> 
> The state accidently stocked 50,000 Largemouth fingerlings in there. They were meant for Powers Reservoir, but while they were dumping them in, I was talking with the DNR guy. He kept referring to Powers Reservoir, and I was like "you do know this is Amicks Reservoir" and he just looked at me, and looked at his partner. LOL. SOOO........an already fantastic largemouth fishery was just boosted with another 50,000. Quite a few people have been keeping the 12" fish, so I'm sure there's not 50,000 of the smaller ones in there now. My buddy that I fish with out there got a 9.2lb female on the pre-spawn this past spring. We normally get a few in the 8lb range each spring, but this was the 1st one to tip 9lbs. Most fish in the spring average around 5-6 lbs, and 20 fish days of that size are not uncommon if you fish the right areas and techniques. But.......it takes some work. We have a combined total of 35 years fishing for bass out there.........and have a good method worked out. Just have to think outside of the box sometimes
> 
> ...


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

tpet96

Stay off the "weed" fella... 17" - 19" Black Crappie? State record by length... Easily.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

walleye24 said:


> tpet96
> 
> Stay off the "weed" fella... 17" - 19" Black Crappie? State record by length... Easily.


Lol i thought the same thing when i read it


----------



## squirrel hunter (May 4, 2019)

James lucius said:


> Lol i thought the same thing when i read it


I have fished amicks and have seen 16-17 inch black crappies caught out of there.i don't know of any state record but those size crappies are in there.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't know about the weed, but he has been known to drink a beer or 2! Great guy! Introduced me to ice fishing!!


----------

